# Dirt *road* rides near LA?



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

I live in the Burbank area and am quite familiar with paved road rides as well as some nice fire road stuff for MTB'ing. But I've been reading the Rapha blog and seeing all the fun those guys have doing road rides on unpaved roads and that got me wondering about options near LA.

I'm not talking singletrack or washboard fire roads suitable for a front suspended mountain bike (maybe but probably not dirt Mulholland). But maybe there's a packed dirt road or two, perhaps in the Angeles N.F., where a road bike with 28mm tires could cruise for an hour or two in the shade of pine trees at elevation.

Any advice? Thanks...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I know what you're after but its pretty hard to find locally. Riding up dirt Mulholland from the west entrance, then turning right at the fireroad 30 gate up to the Hub. From there you could go towards Eagle Rock and out to the Paseo overlook. Not bad.

Coming from the east end of DM sucks. Too sandy and bumpy and pinch-flat-y.

There's also a decent climb like you describe up at Chileo off Angeles Crest. Lemme see if I can find the directions.


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

Look up Santa Clarita divide. I think that might be the kind of thing you are looking for.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Big Sycamore Canyon might be ok, but a little short for a road rider. It's part ashfalt, part dirt road. I saw somebody out there on what looked to be a cyclocross bike a few weeks ago.

It's located beyond the Ventura County along the Malibu coast.

JSR


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Chilao and SCD sound like they're worth a try - and not far from home. Maybe I should wait for cooler weather. Looks like Chilao might have a smidgen of shade.

We used to haunt Big Syc when we patrolled with the MBU. Great MTB'ing - fantastic views of the coast. But if I'm gonna drive that far, to the coast, I'd be wise to make it a family trip - so no riding...


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

There is also a fire road that goes from Angeles crest (hwy2) to Hwy 39 Azusa canyon. 
I heard that is a good ride but have not done it myself.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

bandoulu said:


> There is also a fire road that goes from Angeles crest (hwy2) to Hwy 39 Azusa canyon.
> I heard that is a good ride but have not done it myself.


Hmmm... do you mean Hwy 39 which connects Islip Saddle with Crystal Lake? That's a closed state highway. Paved the whole way. Makes for a nice century if you connect Azusa with La Canada using Foothill Blvd. Hwy 39 has a lot of rock slide debris. We descended on road bikes and it's fun, but you can't go too fast because the stones will drop you (and flats are likely even when going slowly).

We also drove Hwy 39 once, from Crystal Lake to Angeles Crest. It was during the "curve fire" ~2002. We were the last hikers evacuated from Crystal Lake and the Azusa road was burning. So they opened up the gate and we slowly drove to the Crest. As we went, we saw the fire coming over the ridges towards us in our rear view mirrors. Then the next night was the earthquake. Helluva weekend for natural disasters!


----------



## parlorbikes (Aug 4, 2009)

I would be interested in a Rapha ride on the local fire roads. I am building a bike specifically to ride fire roads near my house in NoHo. 700 X 35 with Alfine.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*neighbor!*



parlorbikes said:


> I would be interested in a Rapha ride on the local fire roads. I am building a bike specifically to ride fire roads near my house in NoHo. 700 X 35 with Alfine.


I lied about living in Burbank, but folks know where that is! I live in NoHo too. We should keep in touch.

Looking forward to seeing the Alfine build!


----------



## ccroy2001 (May 20, 2002)

*Very Tame, but it is dirt*

Hi,

I live in OC and often if I want to do a long ride on my own I'll ride from my house in Laguna Hills, to my old house Long Beach and back. Because of the traffic on PCH in Huntington Beach by mid morning/noonish I usually head inland on the way back south at Goldwest and take Yorktown through HB.

If you take Yorktown as far as it goes it will make a sharp left. A couple of blocks later you can turn right on a road that goes into a nursery and water treatment, or some other type of plant. Climb the paved ramp at the end of the road and you will end up on the dirt north bank of the Santa Ana river.

I'm not sure how far you can take it inland, but you can take it for a couple of miles towards the ocean and it will join the paved bike path where it crosses a bridge.

It's super hardpacked with a little sand and loose gravel on top. It's fun to zip along at 14, 15, mph on dirt, on skinny tires.

Chris


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

parlorbikes said:


> I would be interested in a Rapha ride on the local fire roads. I am building a bike specifically to ride fire roads near my house in NoHo. 700 X 35 with Alfine.


CF?


----------



## allroy71 (Nov 29, 2007)

In the San Gabriels, you can do Chaney to Mt Lowe and return back the same way. I would use 'cross tires for this one.
http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/altadena/977123741568411204
You could probably ride up to mile 7. After that you need a MTB!!


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

No i dont mean 39. There is a fire road that goes off from hwy 39 right near the off road vehicle area. Its a Fire road not the hwy.


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (May 26, 2005)

You can also try the mount Wilson toll road from the gate at pinecrest to Henninger flats. Eaton canyon / Altadena area. More suited for mtn bikes for sure but you could do it on a roadbike.


----------

